# poodle feet



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww they did do a good job! The little poodle feet are cute!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 19 2004, 07:12 AM
> *One thing I always make sure to make clear to the groomers is that they will never see a single won if they dare to that to my babies' feet.  They can shave all they want on the BOTTOM...and I encourage that....and even do it myself between groomings.  BUT....I like giant fluffy feet trimmed in such a way that you can hardly tell that there are any feet....looks like just four very long legs, or like they are standing on their tippy toes.  Now THAT'S cute.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17149*


[/QUOTE]

I like the fluffy feet too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

now she needs a pedicure! Have you seen Pawlish? I think it's made by OPI.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh my gosh, she is sooooo cute!! I love the picture of her with her feet kicked out behind her! The poodle feet remind me of a guinea pig or hamster.. in a cute way of course!









My sister doesn't like having her dog's feet hair trimmed on top either.. I call them his "Grinch" feet because the hair is so long on top! :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I like fluffy feet too but the poodle feet suits jong-ee well. At least you don't have to trim it yourself for a long time! She looks so naked in the 2nd picture! Do you use any gel for her top knots? There's absolutely no way I can keep those hair clips on Noriko's hair. It just slides off.

Cloud's going to the groomers tomorrow. It's a new groomer but she seems alright. *crossing fingers* I am armed with a long list for her. 

I'm going to groom Noriko myself. Her hair is so curly that you cant see any mistakes.







I wish Noriko's hair wasn't so freakin curly. But, I'm going to petsmart so I'm going to watch them like a hawk. I love how my current groomer cuts Cloud's hair(as you can see in the profile) but I don't get to see her do it so thats why I'm trying another groomer. This is a one time thing since my current groomer is much closer and the cost is the same.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 11:57 AM
> *I like fluffy feet too but the poodle feet suits jong-ee well.  At least you don't have to trim it yourself for a long time!  She looks so naked in the 2nd picture!  Do you use any gel for her top knots?  There's absolutely no way I can keep those hair clips on Noriko's hair.  It just slides off.
> 
> Cloud's going to the groomers tomorrow.  It's a new groomer but she seems alright.  *crossing fingers*  I am armed with a long list for her.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I can't see Mee's pictures for some reason on my work computer. I will have to look when I get home. I am taking Brinkley to a new groomer today too. I am looking forward to it. I have a few pictures. I am mostly wanting to watch her do his face. I have let his hair go and he is really looking scraggly!!! I am not real fond of his hair consistency on his body when it is long...maybe it is still puppy hair or something. I am going to cut it to about 1 1/2 " or so and fluffy face and ears/tail...I want hair on the legs too...although anything on Jongee would look cute...I am anxious to see those pictures! 
Anyway, I will cross my fingers for Cloud and Brinkley! Will post pictures this evening when we get home!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been letting Lexi's hair grow. It is about 3-3.5" long now and looks really cute. She is very puffy. Problem is that it is starting to matt pretty bad. So I think after Thanksgiving she will be getting a haircut. It is just so much easier to care for when it is short. Plus I have coats and sweaters for her to wear this winter but she get matted when she wears them.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 11:57 AM
> *Do you use any gel for her top knots?  There's absolutely no way I can keep those hair clips on Noriko's hair.  It just slides off.*


nope, i dont use any gel..i use a really tight rubberband, and then put a clip on top of the band for extra strength, so it never slides off..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi Mee, where did you get those small clips that are in the first photo? I'm going to try to put Catcher's hair back up in top knot when the brow area grows back out. The groomer said she tried to put a barrette of some kind in but he kept knocking it out. Those little round clips look neat and look like they'd stay in. I'd hate for him to get it out and start chewing on it! Thanks!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 19 2004, 05:39 PM
> *Hi Mee, where did you get those small clips that are in the first photo? I'm going to try to put Catcher's hair back up in top knot when the brow area grows back out. The groomer said she tried to put a barrette of some kind in but he kept knocking it out. Those little round clips look neat and look like they'd stay in. I'd hate for him to get it out and start chewing on it!  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17293*


[/QUOTE]

I got some clips like that at WalMart in the hair product section. I also found tiny hair bands, too. I can't wait until Coco's hair starts to grow a little so i can do topknots. Her hair on her haid is already fluffy and hanging in her eyes a little. Almost time for the bands!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catchers Mom_@Nov 19 2004, 05:39 PM
> *Hi Mee, where did you get those small clips that are in the first photo? I'm going to try to put Catcher's hair back up in top knot when the brow area grows back out. The groomer said she tried to put a barrette of some kind in but he kept knocking it out. Those little round clips look neat and look like they'd stay in. I'd hate for him to get it out and start chewing on it!  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17293*


[/QUOTE]

hi K/C mommy

i got them from Target..go to the hair section where they sell hair clips and hair stuff for kids

u get like about 10 clips in different colors for 2 clips..(did that make sense??)

and its human clips for 0-3 year olds? i think..for very young babies..they are tiny too just the right size for maltese

and also, i put in tight rubber bands, and then put the clips on top of it, so u might want to buy the rubber bands too.. u can also get it from target, for young babies, and the colors are all in flurensent (sp) and have about 100 in them.... so its fun to match the rubberband colors with the clips..most of the time i use complementary colors so it looks better..ahaha

i hope ur target sells them...
they are really cheap, like 3-4 dollars..but then be careful for the clips..i lost a few, and jongee liked to chew on them when i first got them..she doesnt anymore but just becareful..










they work great !! very tight!! (but not "hurting" tight) and very strong and they dont come off..

good luck !


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

I can't get with the poodle feet...I don't even want to see the tip of the nails. But...the fluffy feet thing can go too far. Afew months ago I fostered Brutus, who was 10 month old. The little guy sported a Mohawk..that ran along is back, the rest of the back having been shaved close and the legs had ben shaved part way down but toward the bottom allll the hair was left. The dog looked like he was wearing bell bottoms. When I picked him up from the owner she told me they were considering dying the feet and the mohawk pale green. Oh my gosh!. I took some before pics, took him to the groomer and had the hairdo fixed. i do hear from his new family and they send pics and now he has longish hair and it has grown in nice and even.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 19 2004, 05:23 PM
> *I can't get with the poodle feet...I don't even want to see the tip of the nails. But...the fluffy feet thing can go too far. Afew months ago I fostered Brutus, who was 10 month old. The little guy sported a Mohawk..that ran along is back, the rest of the back having been shaved close and the legs had ben shaved part way down but toward the bottom allll the hair was left. The dog looked like he was wearing bell bottoms. When I picked him up from the owner she told me they were considering dying the feet and the mohawk pale green. Oh my gosh!. I took some before pics, took him to the groomer and had the hairdo fixed.  i do hear from his new family and they send pics and now he has longish hair and it has grown in nice and even.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17314*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, my god! Talk about bad haircut.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

In every style she`s gorgeous.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think she looks amazing! i like fluff feet and poodle feet, depends on my mood







all the boys will be saying:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 19 2004, 07:09 PM
> *all the boys will be saying:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahaha i wish guys told me that I WAS HOT !! hahah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 19 2004, 06:12 PM
> *hi K/C mommy
> 
> i got them from Target..go to the hair section where they sell hair clips and hair stuff for kids
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Mee, thanks so much for the info. I have a Target nearby and go there a lot. I can't wait to go and shop for the clips... thanks again!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

K/C mom, my pleasure !


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can see the pictures now from my home computer. Jongee is BEAUTIFUL! However, I don't care for the poodle feet myself...







Poor thing did look naked in the lion cut...they really scalped her!  Did you mean for her to be that short? I wanna get her a shirt to cover up









We are back from the new groomer...she clipped Brinkley wonderfully!!!!!!!!







He looks scalped to me b/c I was letting his hair grow out...and I had her trim his body hair back short again. But he really looks cute!







I will post a picture after bath and fluffing back up! She just clipped him...no bath etc. She only charged me $15.00!







I was so thrilled!!!!!!!!!







I gave her 20...(is that a good tip?!)







She was very kind and patient and let me watch too...even gave me tips on what kind of electric shaver to purchase (pro-kind) and the size blades. I told her we would be back every few months for a GOOD grooming...mommy can do it in-between times.


Anyway, off to the bath! We will post a pic when we are CLEAN and beautified!!!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 19 2004, 08:13 PM
> *Did you mean for her to be that short? I wanna get her a shirt to cover up
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yes, poor thing ,she was panting all day long coz she was so hot !!! we have no airconditioning in this stupid house (im renting) so i wanted her to be shaved..her hair is pretty long now, and im glad she looks like her cute self again ^_^

im also glad that she isnt slippery whenever she runs coz of her shaved feet too









anxious to see Brinkleys new look too !

woa and only $ 15 ??? they are too kind !


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OK- here goes...not the greatest pictures...he really hates the camera!!! -_- I had to bribe him with a treat!!!

Brinkley's "professional" grooming!!!! (will have to do in two separate posts...)





























Only $$$$15.00


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's the next three....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

brinkley is so cute !!!!! i can tell that u bribed him on the 1st photo where he is standing on his 2 legs..hehe hes gorgeous!







and very good deal for grooming too!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 19 2004, 10:28 PM
> *brinkley is so cute !!!!! i can tell that u bribed him on the 1st photo where he is standing on his 2 legs..hehe hes gorgeous!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 19 2004, 08:58 PM
> *Here's the next three....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww he is such a cutie!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I feel for that lion cut!!! A groomer did that to Kodie and then when i picked him up... he was sick... throwing up and all... the vet had to hospitalize him over night with IVs!!!!!! The red bandaid is from the IV... the vet had to shaved both of his front arms to find a vein... my poor baby was butchered and he was soo upset he got sick!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Mee~ Jong-ee is such a pretty baby! I think the poodle feet looks good on her! I had to get used to them on a maltese; very different! Her feet are so tiny! I think you should some polish on her toes...  I do prefer the fuzzy feet because i'm just so used to seeing that. & poor thing w/ the lion cut! I thought that those cuts were for cats! My co-worker had one done on her persian (?-the luffy ones w/ the slightly smashed mad looking face) and it was so funny but cute!

tlunn~Brinkley's haircut looks good! He looks handsome!







The groomer did a good job!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Kodie~ Aww!!







Poor baby!! You know what? I think hes still cute even w/ the haircut! Hes so tiny! 
Give him a kiss & hug from me! I hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Kodie looks WONDERFUL still! Such a baby face. It's so deceiving how the hair makes Kodie look bigger! Kodie really does look really cute. Like a gerber baby.

Tlunn--Brinkley looks like a HOT BABE! teehee

I got Cloud groomed today. Poor baby. He was so scared, but he wasn't shaking and whining like this other dog I saw. He looks great. His head looks smaller/disproportional from his body. She didnt use scissors on his body at all! I was so amazed. I WANT HER CLIPPERS! She said hers was about 150. I don't think I'd mind spending 150 since grooming them is average $43. And she said that he was SOOOOOO good and well behaved. She cut Cloud's facial hair a little short but, that's my fault since the last time I trimmed his face, I did such a horrible, uneven job.

There was this other maltese in there that kept on jumping so much, that the groomer got so frustrated. She couldn't even trim the face. She just quit. I thinks she made the right choice quiting because that Maltese was Psycho....they told me later that he needed to be neutered. 

I also groomed Noriko. It looks good and I did it! A little uneven here and there but I'm not a pro. I'll post pictures ASAP.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Kodies mom - woa!! Kodie is so tiny !!!! and hes so cute !!! aww poor baby, he must have been so stressed !!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 01:21 AM
> *Kodie looks WONDERFUL still!  Such a baby face.  It's so deceiving how the hair makes Kodie look bigger!  Kodie really does look really cute.  Like a gerber baby.
> 
> Tlunn--Brinkley looks like a HOT BABE!  teehee
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hot babe?!  HE is OFFENDED!!!!







He says it is hard enough keeping a hold on his masculinity after being "snipped" and people always calling him a "she" and a "foo-foo" dog









JK-thanks! I think he looks cute too!!!!!

I think I am going to try and get some pro clippers too. She told me she would help me pick out the right blades. She said most come with the #10 blade...and I would probably need three more for my purposes. I use hubby's beard trimmer for wee wee and booty area (shhhhh







He doesn't know that







)
So I could probably do without the shortest one. 
Is the 48$ with a bath?

I like Brinkley's cut, but I am still thinking I like it better a little longer.... :new_Eyecrazy: I can't make up my mind. Hubby likes it better short like this...that short fur is VERY soft...especially with the petsilk stuff on him. His longer fur was soft...but more fuzzy or something.








Anyway, his hair grows quickly-so I can change it often enough.








Even though she was cheap...did I mention it was only $15.00?!?!







I still like doing it myself. I DO wish I had one of the arm things that was on the table with the loop so he would stand up and stay in one place. That would REALLY be nice!!

Post pictures soon!! I can't wait to see!!!!



> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 21 2004, 03:53 AM
> *Kodies mom - woa!! Kodie is so tiny !!!! and hes so cute !!! aww poor baby, he must have been so stressed !!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Kodie IS tiny.
What a doll baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww Kodie does look like a tiny lil' fella!  I think he is adorable, I love the picture of him in his duck suit!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--HAHA, Brinkley is PUPPYLICIOUS! HAHAHAHA I'm stupid. Anyway...

The grooming included everything and was $38 and then I gave 5 bucks tip. This was in pet smart too. Now, the only bad thing was that because it's a chain store, their prices are set. So they don't have a service where they ONLY cut. You're lucky Tlunn! However, my original groomer sets her own prices! So maybe she can help me out!. She's actually a LIL better than the petsmart lady. 

I JUST woke up. Let me fully wake up and I'll take pictures. BBL

Here's ButterCloud!(I'll show a before and after picture later)

















Here's Noriko!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So sweet!!!!
Are they the same age?

Cloud looks so soft! 
You did a fine job on Noriko...he looks cute!!!!!!!

Post more pics!!! I love seeing them!!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OHHHHHH, All your babies look SO CUTE!!! They all have the sweetest faces.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

A while back while i was out of town i took sunny to petsmart and they like trimed his hair, he was horrably behaved but it was is first time and we were out of town i kept making excuses for him, anyways back the the point of this post lol they cut him bangs?!? i keep his hair up in a topknot only the lady made him little bangs thats dont reach into it i need to get him cut again (i am going out of town and i know where ever he goes they wont brush him everyday lol) but i dont want those bangs things is this like normal and you guys have had this happen or is it like random? when i showed up he had his hair up and the lady took it down cut bangs then put what was left that could reach back up it was weird


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Nov 21 2004, 12:52 AM
> *Kodie~ Aww!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanx !!!







Well that picture was about 1yr ago... he has all his hair now.. thanx goodness!! The most current picture is the one in my avatar. 




> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 01:21 AM
> *Kodie looks WONDERFUL still!  Such a baby face.  It's so deceiving how the hair makes Kodie look bigger!  Kodie really does look really cute.  Like a gerber baby.*


Thanx! He does have a baby face! Really small facial features!








Cloud DOES look soooooooooo soft!!!!!!!











> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Nov 21 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Aww Kodie does look like a tiny lil' fella!  I think he is adorable, I love the picture of him in his duck suit!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanx !!!!







Hes my baby!!!










Now everyone can see just how tiny Kodie is... when i say 3.3lbs...haha... hes really THAT tiny... i'm tellin you... he looks like a little 2lb chiawaua (i cant spell that right and too lazy to look it up..lol) when hes wet or if he has a puppy cut!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*Kodie's mommie*--I dont mean to correct you but the way you spell Chihuahua is SOOOOOO FUNNY to me. I've seen it twice already. I didn't know how to spell it until my cousins got one. Heck, I didn't know how to pronounce it until someone told me. *I* don't get WAWA out of the HuaHua! I get Hu Wa Hu wa. Anyway, thanks for complimenting my baby







He is soft. They both are.
*
Tlunn*--SHAME ON YOU







! Noriko is a GIRL! GIRL GIRL GIRL GIRL! Dont you remember my drama about her being in Heat?!?! We're so even now! lol. Cloud will be 1 yr old on Dec. 21 and Noriko will be 1 on Jan. 6. 
*
DMZ dogs*---I'm gonna laugh at you if the person holding Kodie IS the mommy! lol Also, 3.3 or 3.6 lbs was how much Cloud weighed at 9 wks (no lectures on me getting Cloud home too early please!). He's 11 lbs. If me and him survives a crashed plane, Imma eat him! LOL. IM SOOOOO KIDDING.

*lilly521*--Sorry to hear about your experience. I got lucky because I saw this groomer grooming a maltese so I watched FIRST and then talked to her and she seemed cool. Next time, try writing a list and going over it with them. Good Luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 22 2004, 12:00 AM
> *
> Tlunn--SHAME ON YOU
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Sorry...got caught up in the cute pictures!!! I knew you had one of each!!!!







But, anyway, that is what you get for calling Brinkley a "hot babe!"
















No really-they are sweet pictures...I just wanna reach out and touch the picture of Cloud! Looks like Brinkley's fur right now after he got his fuzzy long hair clipped off...his is soft like that underneath...











> DMZ dogs---I'm gonna laugh at you if the person holding Kodie IS the mommy! lol Also, 3.3 or 3.6 lbs was how much Cloud weighed at 9 wks (no lectures on me getting Cloud home too early please!). He's 11 lbs. If me and him survives a crashed plane, Imma eat him! LOL. IM SOOOOO KIDDING.[/B]


*BC&N:*You are SO wrong!!!!!!!!! There are NO words for you!!!!!!!!!







Hard to even explain to hubby when he asks why I keep laughing at 5:30 AM!!!!!








Can't imagine this place without you!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Brinkley's haircut. They did an excellent job ..... and only $15! It's always such a a shock right after you cut them, but Maltese coats grow so darn fast. He'll be fluffy again before you know it.

I invested in the professional clippers and I really glad I did. I got the Oster 2 two speed and spent about $125 on them. It is an investment in the beginning, but home grooming pays for itself over the long run. The professional clippers come with a #10 blade which is good for bellies, but you will need a couple other blades. I got a #40 which gives a surgical cut - it works best with the comb attachments. I got a 4F in the begiining which leaves the hair about 5/8" which is a bit short for me. They came out with the 3F a few years ago and it is my favorite for summer cuts. It leaves Lady about 1/2" which is great in this North Carolina heat.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 22 2004, 05:46 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1-Good excuse TEEHEE
2-You're crazy! I think you're the only one that thinks "hot babe" isn't a compliment! I can see you slapping someone for calling you a hot babe! They'll be like







and







.



> Can't imagine this place without you!!!!![/B]


Shoot, someone else's butt would take my place on the top ten poster list!








*
Lady'smom*--You're so right. 38 bucks with tip totally adds up. The groomer said that hers cost $150. It would be so great to get a good set of clippers. I feel so bad for my babies when they get a home job because the clippers SUCK and it takes forever to finish.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 21 2004, 08:17 PM
> *3.3 pounds?!  Dang~ he's smaller than Cookie and I thought that SHE was a shrimp!  How old is he again?  I guess that in your signature line, that is a kid holding him?  I always thought it was an adult, so I figured he was about Noodle's size.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17683*


[/QUOTE]
How much does Cookie weigh? Kodie is a year and a half...so hes full grown. Its funny you asked if its a kid holding Kodie in the picture in my signature... thats me hold him.. I'm tiny like him!! Mother like son! You ever hear that saying that a dog most of the time looks like their owner..hahaha... everyone says its true with me and Kodie.. :lol: Ohh... and i would consider me an adult..haha.. i'm 24yrs old.










ButterCloudandNoriko- hahaha...







thanx! I dont feel so bad now!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

butter cloud looks JUST LIKE SPRITE!!! he's soo adorable. 


i like the lion feet too. that looks pretty cute. i just gave the girls a trim on saturday. i only did their feet, butt, pee area, and face. i couldnt find my scissors so i used the wahl designer shaver the whole time. I LOVE THAT SHAVER NOW!!! lol. it looks a little choppy, but oh well. and i love it when they have super short hair on their ears.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 22 2004, 08:22 AM
> *butter cloud looks JUST LIKE SPRITE!!!  he's soo adorable.
> 
> ...and i love it when they have super short hair on their ears.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So Sprite is babelicious too?







Jk...I know Sprite is...and Ellie...and Gruffi! And I'm glad you said you love the short hair on the ear. I was semi-embarrassed when I told the groomers I want Clou'd ears. I don't like when Cloud or Noriko's hair on their ear is longer then the rest of their head. I was telling the groomer that I want to hair to be the same length, that way it'll look choppy and layered. You remember what your babies' ears looked like when you first got them? That's what I wanted! 

DMZ dogs--I believe Noriko is about the same size as Cookie. She's not underweight though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 22 2004, 09:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


*BABE=female* (at least to me...







)

Dang, I would LOVE it if someone called ME a hot babe!!!! I don't know if that has EVER happened...maybe in my next life!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 12:21 AM
> *Kodie looks WONDERFUL still!  Such a baby face.  It's so deceiving how the hair makes Kodie look bigger!  Kodie really does look really cute.  Like a gerber baby.
> 
> Tlunn--Brinkley looks like a HOT BABE!  teehee
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The clippers she has is probably a professional groomers clippers (







did that make sense). They are usually the same motor as the human ones and the human clippers are a lot cheaper.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 22 2004, 09:19 AM
> *You ever hear that saying that a dog most of the time looks like their owner..
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17757*


[/QUOTE]

once my friend was staring at me during class..she just kept staring and staring at me..i felt arkward but later she told me she noticed i look exactly like jong-ee !!!!










hahah i hope i do !!!!! coz that would be totally a compliment if i was that pretty like jongee


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 22 2004, 11:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once my friend was staring at me during class..she just kept staring and staring at me..i felt arkward but later she told me she noticed i look exactly like jong-ee !!!!










hahah i hope i do !!!!! coz that would be totally a compliment if i was that pretty like jongee








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17864
[/B][/QUOTE]


SHOW ME YOUR PICTURE! You must be a mega hot babe! Or PALE!

Lexi's mom--I understood! My clippers are for humans and it sucks. I'm probably going to go to sally's (someday) and try some of the brands you guys recommended. I'll let ya know if I buy another one. We already have 2 clippers







.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 22 2004, 01:43 PM
> *SHOW ME YOUR PICTURE!  You must be a mega hot babe!  Or PALE!*


haha i'll show my picture someother day ~ but im not a hotbabe !!!!
(nope im not pale, my skin is very dark colored)


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 22 2004, 07:54 AM
> *You remember what your babies' ears looked like when you first got them?  That's what I wanted!
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17785*


[/QUOTE]


THATS EXACTLY the look i wanted!!! i'll take some pics today. hopefully i'll remember. i love the short ears. cynthia didnt at first---but when she sees ellie with the little puppy face...she falls in love again!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 21 2004, 10:44 AM
> *gallery_248_13_1101062585.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


hey is that ur bf's leg ?

ps. i loved ur babies photos !!!! they are so pretty !


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy+Nov 22 2004, 03:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS EXACTLY the look i wanted!!! i'll take some pics today. hopefully i'll remember. i love the short ears. cynthia didnt at first---but when she sees ellie with the little puppy face...she falls in love again!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17932
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dr. Cathy--you just cant call it a puppy cut if you don't cut the ears the same way they looked when they were puppys right!? hehe I thought I was weird...well I am, but I'm not alone







. 

Mee--That's actually my legs. It's been awhile since I shaved. JK It is my bf. I can't believe you noticed that





















.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thats cause shes checkin out your man...working on tha citizenship


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 22 2004, 09:16 PM
> *thats cause shes checkin out your man...working  on tha citizenship
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


HAHAH! You so racist! And if that were true, she should check out a white guy...like yours!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im not racist







.....i only said it b/c in another thread she said she only had 2 years left on her student visa.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 22 2004, 09:22 PM
> *im not racist
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just admit it! It's so obvious...for instance, of all the breeds you can get, you get a maltese! 

I'm just kidding. I know you're not racist. But, if we were all together in person, and you said that, I'd seriously say, "hahha, you're racist...." as a joke. I hope I didn't hurt your feelings!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok im done crying now i forgive you!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 22 2004, 10:16 PM
> *thats cause shes checkin out your man...working  on tha citizenship
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahahahahahah





































yup my eyes are like radars


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 23 2004, 10:23 PM
> *so i like it that maltese are so WHITE..opposite of my skin color
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My babies are exactly like me--adorable, lovable, and too cute for words.. HAHAHHA


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 24 2004, 01:34 AM
> *My babies are exactly like me--adorable, lovable, and too cute for words.. HAHAHHA
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18338*


[/QUOTE]

ok, im puking right now... hahahahahah ur too funny


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee--Can we say "Jealous?" hahahha I can't help it! I'm full of it.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys are tooooo funny....


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I like Brit's feet full and almost hidden but I took her to a new groomer (MY BAD) he clipped them down, I do not like it.

Jongee is soooooooooooo adorable! I use baby clips that I get from Target on Brit's hair to keep her bangs up. The longer her hair gets the easier it is!


----------

